# FYI -Sunday 6/12 -Speed Channel



## Capo (Mar 12, 2005)

http://www.speedtv.com/programs/297/ 

*Pontiac Test Drive -Sun, Jun 12 4:30PM EST*

2005 Pontiac GTO & GXP Pontiac puts their muscle where their mouth is! The 2005 GTO and GXP go head to head against the BMW 330i, Mustang GT and Infinity G35 in independent testing by the SCCA. Hosted by Tommy Kendall and featuring GTO drifting champ Rhys Millen and The Best Damn Sports Show¹s Leeann Tweeden, the GTO and GXP also get a workout on Arizona's Firebird Raceway and surrounding country roads.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you! TiVO programmed and ready to go! If anyone is interested the TiVO picked up a show on Speed 6/19 11:30PM EST "Dream Car Garage" The GTO gets a nose job from Dr. Peter Klutt.


----------



## Titeylicious (Apr 23, 2005)

Argghhhh! I dont get that channel. Can one of you guys post impressions after you watch it? Thanks


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

hey, on june 30th they are going to introduce the GTO-R on speedTV...i wish i knew how to use my damn Ondemand from comcast!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

COMCAST sux......lol at least where I am.....they raise their rates when the sun sets


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Capo said:


> http://www.speedtv.com/programs/297/
> 
> *Pontiac Test Drive -Sun, Jun 12 4:30PM EST*
> 
> 2005 Pontiac GTO & GXP Pontiac puts their muscle where their mouth is! The 2005 GTO and GXP go head to head against the BMW 330i, Mustang GT and Infinity G35 in independent testing by the SCCA. Hosted by Tommy Kendall and featuring GTO drifting champ Rhys Millen and The Best Damn Sports Show¹s Leeann Tweeden, the GTO and GXP also get a workout on Arizona's Firebird Raceway and surrounding country roads.


and the winner issssssssssssssssssssssssssssss >>>> GTO


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

naturally arty:


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

:cheers OOH RA!! not to bad, loved the drifting! I'm gonna go take her out for a spin after all that, catch ya all laters........................!


----------



## Titeylicious (Apr 23, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> and the winner issssssssssssssssssssssssssssss >>>> GTO



:cool details?


----------



## Capo (Mar 12, 2005)

How and the hell were they launching their goat? They only acheived what like 6sec 0-60 time? And the quarter was around 13.8/9? :willy: 
On a few of the launches it appeared to me that they had the TC on...


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Gently!


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Capo said:


> How and the hell were they launching their goat? They only acheived what like 6sec 0-60 time? And the quarter was around 13.8/9? :willy:
> On a few of the launches it appeared to me that they had the TC on...


I agree. I heard the pulsing screetch on his lauch and then nothing. He could have done much better if he would have shut off the TC. Who does a 0-60 run with TC on?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Thought Tommy Kendall's launch at the end of the show was the best one. Not too much wheelspin -- zero hop -- pretty much the best you can do with the stock tires on the car. What was interesting is that he launched it outside of the rubber "groove" of the racing surface...


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

The coolest part was the drag race against the Mustang GT, which proves once and for all who is faster. GTO!!! arty: I think the Grand Prix GXP is also impressive. I hope they replay it because I missed the begining.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Damn! I didn't get to see it, well, I am glad to see the goat stomp the hell out of the stang's!!!!!!!!! :cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

That show will air again..... check out the link from the first post for other air times..... by the way the TC is always on..... You have to manually turn it off. 
I drove past my local Subaru / Mitsubishi dealer and saw the "hot" model 
4 cly. "racers" that are compared to the GTO. Both of them are priced higher than the GTO. Sticker on Subaru read 33,490 while the Mitsubshi read 34,900. Neither of them had better gas mileage ratings either... And the spoliers are, well, to the say the least..... pathetic looking....The hood scoops on both looked like upside down dust pans placed atop the hood. But what do I know :willy:


----------



## fatgoat04 (Oct 25, 2004)

*speed channel*

follow this link to listing of whent the show will be on again.

http://www.speedtv.com/home.php


----------



## muohio (Sep 22, 2004)

GTO judge said:


> I drove past my local Subaru / Mitsubishi dealer and saw the "hot" model
> 4 cly. "racers" that are compared to the GTO. Both of them are priced higher than the GTO. Sticker on Subaru read 33,490 while the Mitsubshi read 34,900. Neither of them had better gas mileage ratings either... And the spoliers are, well, to the say the least..... pathetic looking....The hood scoops on both looked like upside down dust pans placed atop the hood. But what do I know :willy:


Ummmm, the spoilers on both cars are functional as well as the hood scoop on the Subaru. I almost think you are making some of this up as the Evo does not have a hood scoop like the Subaru.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

muohio said:


> Ummmm, the spoilers on both cars are functional as well as the hood scoop on the Subaru. I almost think you are making some of this up as the Evo does not have a hood scoop like the Subaru.


Oh great, here we go again.......


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

fatgoat04 said:


> follow this link to listing of whent the show will be on again.
> 
> http://www.speedtv.com/home.php


Thanks!! :cheers


----------



## Clevite 77 (Dec 21, 2004)

dahhh, I missed it,
fill us loosers (haha) in on the details


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

muohio said:


> Ummmm, the spoilers on both cars are functional as well as the hood scoop on the Subaru.


Yes, the spoiler on the Subie is quite functional -- for hanging laundry. Do you honestly think it's functional during street use? Are you one of those goofy Gold Bond WRX/STI drivers? Do you believe Powered by VTEC stickers increase horsepower?


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

I was alwayse told the sticker and wing combo were good for about 25 hp and 1/2 off your 0 - 6hitty time


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

muohio said:


> Ummmm, the spoilers on both cars are functional as well as the hood scoop on the Subaru. I almost think you are making some of this up as the Evo does not have a hood scoop like the Subaru.


Making what up? That they look like sh#t? The hood scoops are different on the two cars I wrote about. I don't know the model names of those, and I don't care. I only looked at sticker price and appearance of both. Both hood scoops look like crap as well as the spoilers. And they both look like they have dust pans upside down on the hood. The hood scoop on the subaru sticks up higher tho. :willy: My son was boasting about those pieces of junk. I couldn't resist stopping to look at them. Looking at them was the equivalent of agitating a canker sore in your mouth.... SOOOOOOOOO....That's my story and I'm stickin to it. :lol:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I told you so, well I've NEVER been impressed with the EVO/STI group.... I beat 'em in the SRT-4 and I'll do it in the Goat.... BTW, I agree about the spoilers, kind of resemble a grocery cart handle.... :willy: .... and yes even the SRT-4's too. :cheers


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Yes, the spoiler on the Subie is quite functional -- for hanging laundry. Do you honestly think it's functional during street use? Are you one of those goofy Gold Bond WRX/STI drivers? Do you believe Powered by VTEC stickers increase horsepower?


The spoiler on the Subaru is functional at street speeds. Do you think they would have gone to the extra expense to put it on for looks? It is there so that the Subaru driver can use the excuse, " Well I never saw the ___________ coming up behind me, that's why he beat me" . Adds considerable credibility to that statement. It also reafirms the form follows function styling of that aerodynamic masterpiece, the STI. 300 hp and drag limited to a top speed of 145mph. The Mustang GT even made it to 153. 

New name for the spoilers on various ricers, 10 mph aerowings. They knock at least 10mph off the top end on everything they are used on.


----------

